# February POTM 2018 Winner



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2018)

Congratulations to @Black_Square for "Troll".


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2018)

Well deserved, congratulations


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 10, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Well deserved, congratulations



Thanks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 10, 2018)

Another well deserving win for you. Congrats.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 10, 2018)

Great photo.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 10, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @Black_Square for "Troll".


Bravo!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2018)

Absolutely stunning portrait.


----------



## Black_Square (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you. Some great photos last month so I think I got lucky!


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 21, 2019)

Black Square,where did you capture your great photo.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 21, 2019)

Well done............


----------

